# Amyraldism ,Dispensationalists and Calvinists



## dudley (Jan 15, 2010)

I am still learning much about the Reformed faith, Protestantsim and Calvinist Presbyterian beliefs. I became a Protestant in 2006 and a Presbyterian in 2007. I have been reading about atonement and Amyraldianism this week.

From what I have read Amyraldism describes a modified form of Calvinism in which the doctrine of limited atonement is rejected. Therefore, Amyraldians believe that the atonement was made for all people, elect and non-elect, yet only those who accept the Gospel—the elect—are saved. 

I am also reading that this form of Calvinism is very popular, being held by most dispensationalists and many Calvinists. It is also known as four-point Calvinism and hypothetical universalism. I have discovered the Amyraldian position was first introduced by a man named Moses Amyraut (1596-1664). Could someone elaborate a little on this for me. 

I would suspect others might also benefit also by this post, they might have a similar question, both cradle Presbyterians and those of us like me who are converts to the Reformed Protestant faith.


----------



## au5t1n (Jan 15, 2010)

dudley said:


> I am also reading that this form of Calvinism is very popular, being held by most dispensationalists and many Calvinists.


 
I know very little about Amyraldianism, but most dispensationalists are not Amyraldian; most are Arminian.


----------



## ewenlin (Jan 15, 2010)

For a treatment against Amyraldism, pick up John Owen's Death of Death. As Rev. Winzer once said, it is sure antidote to the poison that is Amyraldism. Or something like that.. Haha.


----------



## TeachingTulip (Jan 15, 2010)

dudley said:


> I am still learning much about the Reformed faith, Protestantsim and Calvinist Presbyterian beliefs. I became a Protestant in 2006 and a Presbyterian in 2007. I have been reading about atonement and Amyraldianism this week.
> 
> From what I have read Amyraldism describes a modified form of Calvinism in which the doctrine of limited atonement is rejected. Therefore, Amyraldians believe that the atonement was made for all people, elect and non-elect, yet only those who accept the Gospel—the elect—are saved.
> 
> ...



Amyraldianism denies Limited Atonement by teaching that God exhibits "two wills" and approaches all sinners with a "well-meant offer of salvation"; supposedly teaching that Christ wants to save all men, but only those who respond to the gospel offer with faith, will be saved.

Which is not historical Reformed teaching at all.

(You can easily Google either term I put in quotes.)

Unfortunately, there are low-Calvinists who have adopted these very errors (so-called "4-pointers"), who neglect and downright threaten the doctrine of Unlimited Atonement, in order to teach the concept of an imaginary "common grace" meant by God towards all men.

Here is a link that presents the crux of the argument:

http://www.prca.org/pamphlets/pamphlet_35.html


----------



## TeachingTulip (Jan 15, 2010)

Another good link, from another denomination, that supports Engelsma's views here:

EPC Australia


----------



## Bald_Brother (Jan 16, 2010)

austinww said:


> dudley said:
> 
> 
> > I am also reading that this form of Calvinism is very popular, being held by most dispensationalists and many Calvinists.
> ...


 
Not so sure about this, what with the rise of MacArthur's ministry and the spread of progressive dispensationalism. Most of the dipensationalists I know are soteriologically Calvinistic or Amyraldian Southern Baptists. (of course, most of them wouldn't know the difference and say silly things like "I'm a four point Calvinist, or maybe 3 and a half points." - an anonymous pastor)


----------



## rstora01 (Jan 30, 2010)

I would not make the general statement that most evangelicals dispensationalists are Arminian in the classical sense. John MacArthur is a Calvinist dispensationalists. Some are partial Arminians such as the Calvary Chapel church (they believe in eternal security) like most baptists. But I would say from my experience that all Charismatics are definitely Arminian. 

On the other hand there are different flavors of Calvinists too. There are the Hyper-Calvinists, Amyraldian, Supralapsarianism ( God's decrees of election and reprobation logically came before the fall) infralapsarianism ( God's decrees of election and reprobation logically came after the fall).


----------

